# Brothers in Stereo "The Worst Crowd"



## toocommercial (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't post much, but do read here quite a bit. I just converted our band video to an upload-able format, and thought this might be a good place to post and see what all you talented players think of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1gi18Pfr8

I'm in the jean jacket with Ricky. It was shot a few years ago in our hometown of St. John's, Newfoundland.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

nice song.. like it.:wave:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Although not the style of music I listen too, I think the song and video are very well done. Must have been fun making the vid.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice stuff. Good luck


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Chris!

I like it - lots. Keep up the great work.

BTW, the old SG says "Hey"! She's still getting lots of play time.


----------



## toocommercial (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

Hey Chris, good to hear the SG is holding up. Great guitar!


----------

